# turkey



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I just stumbled across this.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

That...is totally AWESOME!!!!

What a great shot...lucky?....maybe....but outstanding , either way


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

I don't know if this is real. :what:


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Hmmm?


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I got a big kick out of that cowboy roll.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Wellll ... thar ya go ....

I am mildly suspicious ....

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Charles said:


> Wellll ... thar ya go ....
> 
> I am mildly suspicious ....
> 
> Cheers ... Charles


Yeah, you talk like that in ear shot of any wild turkey I have seen and that thing would have not have been around to shoot.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> > Wellll ... thar ya go ....
> ...


Absolutely ... and do that stupid cowboy roll and that thing would have been running for the hills.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Hey guys wait a minute ... if it is on the internet it must be true ! ..... LOL, LOL, LOL...

wll


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

turkey have the best eye sight out of the animals i hunt and i can tell you from experience. If a turkey can spot you move your arm from over 50 yards away he is definently gonna see you role right in front of him. Fake


----------

